# Sony Vaio pcv c11l network driver



## pandaxcore (Jan 14, 2008)

i recently wiped my vaio and installed xp pro on it, when i attempted to connect to the internet i couldnt, and none of my volume was wokring. i think i need the network drivers but cant even find evidence that my model exists, let alone the drivers.


can anyone help?


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

pandaxcore said:


> i recently wiped my vaio and installed xp pro on it, when i attempted to connect to the internet i couldnt, and none of my volume was wokring. i think i need the network drivers but cant even find evidence that my model exists, let alone the drivers.
> 
> 
> can anyone help?


The PCV-C11L is a PCV-RS710 Series machine. The C11L/C12L were made for Canadian use.

ftp://download.sony.com/US/pc/INDETH-00251509-US.EXE

For future reference your network card is "Intel® PRO/100 VE". You can find these drivers at Sony and at the Intel site.

HTH

Bill


----------

